# Sand flea rake



## Carnage1562000 (May 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! Does anybody know where I can purchase a sand flea rake? And how much they cost? Thanks.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

Academy had 2 different ones on was 19.99 the other was 29.99, only difference was the size of the handles.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

The only place that had them a few weeks ago that were decent was One Stop Bait and Tackle off Cervantes and Pace. Everyone else was out at that time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Last time I was at BPS in Destin they had a smaller 1 fer bout 30 bucks....I've got the bigger brother, but only paid 7 bucks!!!! Gotta love goodwill stores!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Also check all the local walmarts sometime they'll have some.


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Made my own. Old shovel pole, 2 hose clamps, a couple zipties and some mesh chicken wire. Thing works awesome! Before that I used a $2 net from Walmart that lasted 2 years, and before that a dollar store collender. I even met a guy who could just grab them out of the sand. But hey I'm on a budget!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought mine t some gas station a few years back. You know the ones that have a little carousel with fishing lures next to the styrofoam buggie boards. It's about a foot wide and I paid about $20 for it.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Use your god giving tools. Once you know how to see or find them in the sand, they are to easy to catch. I have even trained my wife on how and what to look for. So she goes one way down the beach and I go the other looking for fleas. 

Dont buy a rake, its a waste of money.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

I ordered mine from Amazon. Made by Fish-n-Mate, no tax and free shipping.


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

They still have some at Gulf Shores Bait & Tackle. I bought the smaller one for $40.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

made my own, and will last my life time....one good scoop when you find a colony, should be plenty 

.


----------

